#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Asterisk + Openser

## mark

A pouco tempo atras vi aqui no forum algo sobre implantar provedor VOIP com asterisk + Openser e achei interessante dado o volume de chamadas que o openser pode tratar. Tentei implementar de diversas formas a integração dessas duas ferramentas mas mesmo com suporte que contratamos nunca consigo chegar ao fim dessa implantação com sucesso. Alguem tem isso rodando? Alguem conhece algum colega que implante isso? Havia um treinamento do Flavio Goncalves mas acabou, conhecem um outro treinamento em PT-BR que possa me atender nisso?

Grato se alguem puder responder.

----------


## erika

Um curso especificamente nao conseguimos mas tivemos um treinamento em openser+ASTERISK com um membro aqui do fórum a uns anos atras. No nosso caso deu certo pois estamos usando essa combinação sem maiores demandas tecnicas a bastante tempo. Como nao vi mais posts dele aqui nao sei se ele ainda faz isso, vou verificar e depois te passo.

----------


## erika

segue contato: 11 9 8696-2959 - Marquart.

----------


## ClaudioDelphi

Agradeço a colega que procurou ajudar mas consegui um treinamento que espero resolva meu problema. Se alguem puder avaliar agradeço.

http://universidadeasterisk.com.br

----------

